# Old Briggs engine ignition problem.



## Phxbrown2 (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a 1965 Briggs 3 1/2 hp engine mounted on a tiller. It has been retrofitted with an electonic coil. Air-gap has been set, Plug is set and in excellant condition. Plug wire is in excellant condition. Old point system has been disconnected.

When cranked, there is a slight (tingle) from the spark wire but not enough to cause a spark at the plug. There is a very slight pulsing. The ignition coil is only 2 months old. The engine has been run only 30 minutes on the coil prior to stallling. There is no kill switch. Fuel systen has all been rebuilt.

I have removed the flywheel to check for anything inside and found nothing unusual. Is there anything in the flywheel (magnets, etc.) that could be causing the problem. Model # 080322.


----------



## Phxbrown2 (Jul 10, 2012)

I forgot to mention something: When I first examined this old motor, one side of the coil had dropped and was rubbing on the flywheel surface. Could this have damaged the electronic ignition in the coil?


----------

